# old school hunting



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

OK, so I've been thinking for a couple of years now about taking a deer with traditional methods. That meaning, I've been thinking about making my own recurve bow, and my own arrows with flint broadheads and turkey feathers as fletching. I'm pretty sure it would be illegal as I recall that in ND you need a three bladed broadhead with a certain cutting radius. I made my own arrow about a year ago with a flint broadhead, that arrow had massive energy behind it when shooting with my father's recurve bow. The homemade arrow made it much further into the target then my carbon arrows shot by my mathews legacy set at 70 lbs. So I'm not all to worried about not being able to take an animal down. I'm more worried about what it takes to make a bow, and what other people think of my idea. I'm sure some of you will find it unethical, but some might find it as a good challenge and great idea. Let me know what you guys and gals think of it. I will be much much less picky of what I would shoot if I were to go through with my idea, I may even use a doe rifle tag for this idea so I can save my bow tag for a buck. My method of bowhunting is generally to spot and stalk, so I do believe it would be quite the challenge. Your posts will have some bearing on whether or not I go through with my idea. Lets hear what you think!!! Thanks.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's fun we made them all the time when we were kids. We shot the hell out of gophers with them. I would hope as an adult we could make some pretty nice bows and arrows if we tried. Just do it!!!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Ryan I have thought about doing the same thing for a few years now and I actually made myself a recurve bow but I was not happy with it. Like buckseye said I think I made better bows when I was a kid.

Anyway I think it would be cool as heck to kill a deer with a home made bow and arrow. It's like everything else tho I just need to find the time to do it right. I think I may have to make a long bow rather than a recurve next time.

I love your idea keep us posted on how you do with the project.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

ND requires a metal (not steel) broadhead with two sharp cutting edges and a cutting diameter of at least 3/4". What would stop you from hammering out a couple of steel or bronze arrowheads and attaching the way you would a flint arrowhead?


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you sure you can use a two bladed broadhead??? I could have sworn that it used to be a 3 blade or more.

I just want to try to take a deer with the tools that the Indians used. I may actually use bone instead of flint for my broadhead. I just think using a metal broadhead would take away from the experience for me.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ryan, type "self bow" into a search engine, and I think you'll get some good info on making a primitive bow for yourself. I know there are those out there that have done what you are proposing and have found the experience both rewarding and very challenging. I have in the past and continue to make my own arrows and have derived a lot of satisfaction by doing so. If you can find a stand of white willow along a creek somewhere, the @1/2" new growth, after being peeled, dried, scraped and straightened, makes a very dense and durable arrow! Max penetration for sure and taking game with an arrow that you made yourself is immensely satisfying. This kind of archery is a short range proposition and will require all of your skills as a hunter. There is a magazine out there that's called, I believe, "Primitive Archer". They have do-it-yourself projects as a regular feature, and might give you some good ideas. Good fortune as you take on a new challenge! Burl


----------



## James_Frauenknecht (Jan 29, 2005)

i make flint broadhead arrows all the time i put the tip on natural arrow shafts i find growing in the woods. its a lot of fun and much more rewarding when you hit a deer with an arrow you made yourself, shot from a bow you made yourself


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Trty Using Copper arrow heads if you arnt allowed Flint.


----------

